# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Pololu 3pi Robot, Pololu Robotics and Electronics Corporation, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Pololu Robotics and Electronics Corporation

Home Page - pololu.com/product/975

----------


## Airicist

Pololu 3pi Line Maze Solving Robot

Uploaded on Jun 10, 2008




> Ben's Pololu 3pi robot (prototype) solving a line maze. This robot was programmed to compete in the LVBots Challenge 4.0 (www.lvbots.org) at the end of May, 2008.

----------

